# How to Podcast



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 26, 2006)

Well you guys motivated me. I've had a "How to" site for some time that helps people set up websites. I had intended to create a page on streaming audio for a long time now. A few years ago I had uploaded two years worth of sermons and Sunday School for our tiny OPC Church in Temecula. I imagine only a dozen people ever listened to it but I learned a lot about the process then. Podcasting and cheap digital voice recorders have only made the process more simple.

I have created a web page *how to podcast*. Please visit the page if interested. I would like some feedback, positive or negative, on how useful/clear the information is. 

I'm hoping it might help some here to create their own podcasts. You don't need a robust web hosting account to do this very easily from your existing web host. I know some use Sermon Audio. That's a good place but, again, if you already pay for web hosting and have the space/bandwidth then host and publish your podcast on your existing hosting account rather than paying for two hosting accounts.


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 26, 2006)

Col.

That is very good information. Thank you, sir.

BTW, I love the photo you are currently (26Mar06) using for your avatar.

SF,
Lawrence


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 29, 2006)

I updated the article with one detail at the end today. I bought an iPod Nano and really enjoy how simple the process of Podcasting is. Turns out that once you create a graphical link to a podcast.xml file that you can drag that into the Podcasts folder on your iTunes. It then downloads the MP3's and syncs with your iPod/MP3 player. Very slick and easy.

It was cool being able to listen to R.C. Sproul talk about the Sin of David while working out. Much more edifying than AFN!


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Oct 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> It was cool being able to listen to R.C. Sproul talk about the Sin of David while working out. Much more edifying than AFN!


I bet it was. I've had my experiences with AFN (and even when it was known as AFRTS). Very one-dimensional (and that's putting it nicely).


----------

